# Sieko SKX007



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Sieko SKX007*


View Advert


After a skx007 for a daily beater if anybody has one going. Not bothered about j or k as it will just be a daily wear for work, garden, holiday watch etc.

Cheers all.




*Advertiser*

Toddy101



*Date*

21/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

